# Andy the ferret pics!



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's some pics of andy outside..hehe.anyone can add pics of there ferrets if they like.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 15, 2008)

I want a ferret  LOL


----------



## bredli_lover (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG there so cute! Shame mum wont let me have one


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 15, 2008)

they bite more than a scrubby


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

aw so cue


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 15, 2008)

Good chunky snake food.....


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 15, 2008)

The snake would end up food for the ferret..those things are pretty strong...and bite hard when they want...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeh ferrets can bite.what andy does sometimes is bites and runs off thinking its funny and a game,cheeky boy.he LOVES feet.


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 15, 2008)

Reptilegirl be sure to take her to the vet for boosters/vaccines for rabies etc. before taking her outside on the grass. Also if you get a cold try to keep away from Andy as ferrets can catch human colds and it is very serious for ferrets..mine died last year on new years day from a cold :cry:


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 15, 2008)

This was our second ferret .. we had to give her to a good home when we left Malta... she was mischevous....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

pinkmus said:


> Reptilegirl be sure to take her to the vet for boosters/vaccines for rabies etc. before taking her outside on the grass. Also if you get a cold try to keep away from Andy as ferrets can catch human colds and it is very serious for ferrets..mine died last year on new years day from a cold :cry:


 thanks for the tips.
Andy has had all his boosters/vacs for this year now and he is also microchipped which is weird.
sorry for your lose pinkmus,you didnt have any pics of yours?
cheers


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

awww shes really cute pinkmus.Did she like your feet too?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

anyone that loves ferrets can join the aps ferret crew..
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/the-aps-ferret-crew-54


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 15, 2008)

pinkmus said:


> Reptilegirl be sure to take her to the vet for boosters/vaccines for rabies etc. before taking her outside on the grass. Also if you get a cold try to keep away from Andy as ferrets can catch human colds and it is very serious for ferrets..mine died last year on new years day from a cold :cry:


 
Rabies in Australia? only if your a bat.


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 15, 2008)

She likes feet alot especially mine becauseshe was technically my sisters but she roamed the house every now and again...she was still young and had just started getting over her nippy stage..  When they start to bite you should put them back in the cage for 10 min as a punishment or grab them by the scruff of the neck and say NOOOO. Some people use some bitter apple spray ( ihave no idea what it is) however some use vinegar instead on your toes so they learn that toes arent tasty but eventually they all get over that nippy stage....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeh we flick andy on the nose and say noooo and he gets the idea.lol


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 15, 2008)

my jungle thinks it looks very very nice


----------



## Hetty (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cute! I'd love a ferret, but I already have too many animals


----------



## gonff (Nov 15, 2008)

awsome, i want one now!


----------



## stripe (Nov 15, 2008)

naw he's very cute.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 15, 2008)

i got two ferrets, maple(3) and matilda(2), already made a post with my babies in. im getting another one to add to my crew soon, a boy (the girls are desexed by the way). ferrets are great pets, and great company, but alot of ppl just see pics of them and want one. ive seen ferrets living in terrible conditions, never been out of the cage. alot of people "get over them" unfortunatly. these animals need ALOT OF TIME, AT LEAST one hour a day with one on one company. thy suffer severe heat stroke which alot of ferrets die from each yr as they cannot sweat.


----------



## ambah (Nov 15, 2008)

Andy's very cute 
Here's some pics of my babies
First up is peanut, undesexed male that weighs more than my dog :|





Shy, my sterling silver girl 




Willow, my sable girl




And last but not least... Hudson, my cheeky sterling silver boy





I looooooove them


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

ambah- wow!!! i love them all! so so cute! i love the sterling silver colour there nice.
join the ferret crew!
thanks so much for sharing


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Nov 15, 2008)

oohh i miss my ferrets....shame i had to give them away...couldnt handle the smell...but beautiful animals and cheeky haha


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I so can't wait to get some! they're sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> oohh i miss my ferrets....shame i had to give them away...couldnt handle the smell...but beautiful animals and cheeky haha


 yeh andy has his own room,he doesnt smell to bad, he gets baths.But they can get smelly if you dont clean there cage everyday


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 15, 2008)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I so can't wait to get some! they're sooooooo gorgeous!


 oh when are u getting urs? there great pets,you will enjoy them so much!


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd love to have one as a pet but i dont know if id have the time to entertain one. Do males or females smell more?


----------



## ambah (Nov 15, 2008)

males are definately the stinkier


----------



## Slateman (Nov 18, 2008)

I cleaned this topic. Please if you don't like other animals and consider other pets only good as snake food, don't post here and don't upset other members.
This is last warning.


----------

